# Which Rockwork



## makerc (Jan 25, 2013)

Before...









OR

After....









Personally I like the look of the before. I just wanted more rock and I couldn't find more of that kind. The "After" photo is 225 lbs of Riverslick.


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

I like before.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

I like the after rocks. What I would do is two piles one on each side and the center open with those rocks


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I think the first one, and I wouldn't even add more rock.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I like that layout of the 1st rocks too but another option to play around with...like tapout said...make 2 piles...one bigger and one smaller divided at about the 1/3 mark on the tank with the bigger pile in the 2/3rd of the tank and the smaller pile in the 1/3rd of the tank and some nice open sand in between.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Before.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I like the first one for the look of the tank, but the 2nd one makes the fish look better. I would use the first one though for personal preference.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Since your asking for opinions, I really like the colors and shapes of the first one. I always like splitting the rock pile up into two piles Just as cichlid-gal suggest. Or maybe try this, for every 2-3 rocks you use from the first pic, use one from the second pic.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

+2 with cichlidgal's suggestion.


----------



## makerc (Jan 25, 2013)

I might have to try out some of these suggestions. I noticed yesterday that I now have 2 of my female Socolofi holding. It seems that the fish like the new set up (well, at least the socolofi). I may entertain the idea of pulling the females to raise the fry and rearranging the rocks at that time. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## BayouBeard (Mar 17, 2013)

+3 with cichlid-gal. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure she's referring to the rule of thirds. Here is an article that I found extremely helpful...hopefully you will find it the same.

http://fish-etc.com/aquascaping-main/how-to-hardscape-your-aquarium


----------



## makerc (Jan 25, 2013)

That is some great insight. I removed the rocks to catch my holding female. She was holding over 20 fry that I now have in the spare bedroom. I decided to take some of your advice and rearrange some of the rock work. I really like what I have created this time around. I placed three very large boulders on the right and have a lot of smaller crevices and caves on the left. I removed some of the fake plants and now have some open water in the middle. The fish seem to enjoy! :fish: :fish: :fish:

Here it is:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the new look. Love the large rounded rocks.


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

I like the new look


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I like that last set up as well. What size tank is this?


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Before


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

i like your first look, but also your last pic with two different size rock piles  
it's all about personal preference at the end of the day, enjoy your tank :thumb:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I like before(first pic);but the one your most satisfied with is the right layout for you! :thumb:


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

I liked the first on the most but the third one looks good.


----------



## makerc (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! It definitely catches my eye more as well. It is a 55 Gallon tank. Collectively the rocks weigh over 200 lbs. I am sure that the three boulders on the right are over 50% of that total weight.


----------

